# Dream Pet



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

If money was no object and space not a problem which ONE exotic mammal would you choose to have?

I would choose a fennec fox

I think they are amazing...please also post a pic of your dream animal as some people may not know what it is...


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

As long as I could have multiple individuals of the same species?

A massive pool, kitted out like a Pacific bay, with a small pod of Pacific White-sided dolphins.

If I could have only one individual then it'd be interesting to have a coyote.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

If I could have any exotic mammal, it would have to be my favourite of all animals, the Cheetah!


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

I'm actually lucky enough to own my favourite animal


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

My dream animal, the Corsac fox....Is it still a dream if it has come true?




















-
Elina


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Dream animal....Definitely some type of Fox, Red foxes are my favorite closely followed by the Arctic fox & Corsac, then Fennecs etc... :flrt:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Um...I have a few lol. These are probably the most outlandish as they are v rare in captivity and probably not animals I could provide for anyway, but we are talking fantasy!

Tamandua ant-eater:









Slow loris:










And (hopefully) slightly more realistic:

Kinkajou:









And if I could ever find any for sale:

Zorilla/striped polecat:









Marbled polecat:









I'm sure there are more lol!


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> Dream animal....Definitely some type of Fox, Red foxes are my favorite closely followed by the Arctic fox & Corsac, then Fennecs etc... :flrt:


Exactly the same! I have a a dream of owning a fox one day....
And Red foxes come out tops!


I think Hubby would have a giraffe though if he could have anything!


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

☠c.moore☠;5407968 said:


> I'm actually lucky enough to own my favourite animal
> 
> image





Elina said:


> My dream animal, the Corsac fox....Is it still a dream if it has come true?
> 
> image
> image
> ...


Jealous- much!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I think i've got my dream pets, effy and elmo, the skunk and raccoon. I couldn't ask for more!!


Maybe not to eat my flooring but you know...


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

my dream animal would have to be the kinkajou. they are so beautiful :flrt:


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

I have wanted an orangutan since I was a kid and watched "every witch way but loose" lol

right turn clyde!


----------



## shelby (Oct 11, 2005)

my young daughter would love a lemmur


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Aye aye! love em!


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Got to be a white tiger, they're so purdy :flrt:

Tigers are my all time fav animal!



I'd also like a little baby wombat, they're so adorable 
A Koala
and a Fruit bat!

And that camel that Steve Irwin had, the one that chased him around and played like a dog, that is just summin else!


----------



## colinbradbury (Nov 16, 2008)

would really like a pygmy hippo . - never going to happen though 

cheers col


----------



## babymarley (Nov 24, 2009)

> Slow loris:


These are just adorable i would love one! :flrt:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Pygmy lemur, pink furry armidillo, and and a savvanah cat


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hyacinth macaw:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

greater one horned rhino










or a fossa


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> greater one horned rhino
> 
> image
> 
> ...


never heard of a fossa before , looks like a cross between a mongoose and a cat


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

tokay said:


> never heard of a fossa before , looks like a cross between a mongoose and a cat



closely releated to mongooses, these were the bad guys in madagascar(the film), saw some in newquay zoo and fell in love


----------



## rat fan (Sep 11, 2009)

*my dream pet ..............*

:flrt: my 2 dream pets would have 2 be a white baby tiger cub or a baby badger,
:2thumb: so i could bring them up 2 be so cute and friendlyxx: victory:
 :lol2: laura (rat fan)


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

I would love a tree kangaroo, there soo pretty :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Bongoz (Nov 30, 2009)

Megatherium:whistling2:

If i was a kablizzionaire and they found a good condition carcass and could clone one.
Or for more reasonable a Coatmundi!







:no1:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

tokay said:


> Aye aye! love em!
> image


what is that :lol2:



☠c.moore☠;5448499 said:


> I would love a tree kangaroo, there soo pretty :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


gorgeous :flrt:

i would want a lion or a tiger, oh and a mustang :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I'd like to scrap my last post, 'cause seeing a thread lower down has reminded what my actual dream animal was.

Otters. Ever since I was about 5. My auntie & 'ex-uncle' took me and my brothers to a zoo and there was a few Otters there, I was stood for ages just watching them play and eat, and I've loved them ever since. :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

temerist said:


> what is that :lol2:


Aye-ayes are a member of the Lemur family


----------



## Tazer (Aug 10, 2009)

Aard wolf.

http://www.pistoleros.no/animals/aardwolf/aardwolf12.jpg

Don't know if anyone keeps them in the uk.

If not one of them, then either a red/silver or corsac fox, or a coyote.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Tazer said:


> Aard wolf.
> 
> http://www.pistoleros.no/animals/aardwolf/aardwolf12.jpg
> 
> ...


That pic is not an Aardwolf, it is a species of Jackal.

This is an Aardwolf
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2018/2434363955_8231b93c55.jpg?v=0


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

tapier!!

Google Image Result for http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1223/1181583803_33f6aa627c.jpg


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

For me it has to be a wolf 

View attachment 8109​
We can all dream cant we


----------



## Tazer (Aug 10, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> That pic is not an Aardwolf, it is a species of Jackal.
> 
> This is an Aardwolf
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2018/2434363955_8231b93c55.jpg?v=0


Thanks for that, thats what I was after. Funny though, cos when I was looking at the link I posted, I was thinking that didn't look like an aard wolf I'd seen before. I then asumed I'd been looking at the wrong one previously. Wonder who labeled the image. 

Though, that jackal's being added to the list as well now.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

☠c.moore☠;5448499 said:


> I would love a tree kangaroo, there soo pretty :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


OMG! Why have I never seen a tree kanga before! Those are the cutest guys! I take it they are rare?


----------



## Bongoz (Nov 30, 2009)

Probably my favourite of all would be a skunk but unfortunately i have been turned down on any animal that needs free run of the house 








:mf_dribble:


----------



## Bongoz (Nov 30, 2009)

wow thats a bigger pic then i thought it would be :whistling2:


----------



## danielle101 (May 8, 2008)

Mine would have to be a pair of Orcas (Killer Whales), Blue whale, Humpback whale, (basically any type of whale) or My own big cat reserve, lions, tigers, cheetahs ect (il still try to get my dream sanctuary) :flrt: I know u said one favourite but i cant choose... :lol2:


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

One of these:










A few of these










And maybe even one of these,


----------



## hephev (Jan 12, 2010)

A Male Lion.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

I would love a breeding group of Enderby Island Rabbits <3

Never going to happen but hey I can dream

Failiure in that I would settle for a Skunk or a Virginian Opossum.

Also probably never going to happen but the thought is nice. I don't think either would mix very well with rabbits or a chihuahua or 2. Chihuahuas is definatly the top of my list before I get anything else. Its not very fun waiting all your 18 (almost 19) years for a dog!


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

an armadillo









a pair of mouse lemurs









and a tiger :flrt:


----------



## JOkeeteer (Nov 29, 2009)

Slo Loris Beats all exotic mammals anytime:no1:


----------



## tylerk46 (Feb 17, 2009)

*!!!*

DEFOOOOO a lion... the lion man has defo gt the best of it all lol


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

I think mine would be fennec or corsac foxes, they are gorgeous, or a skunkie


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh I have have just googled these bunnies, they are gorgeous.. want want want


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

xvickyx said:


> Oh I have have just googled these bunnies, they are gorgeous.. want want want


They are gorgeous! Such a shame they are so rare.

Right now i'd settle for a rabbit that doesn't want to completly deystroy my oh's parents house :whistling2:


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

The great siberian tiger! nothing like a 400lb big cat that is just beautiful.










2nd is the grey wolf











babary lion










eurasian badger










Black jaguar


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

i would quite like a sabre tooth tiger


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Any of these and i would be happy 
everyone say awwwwwwwwwwwww
orangutan








Melanistic jaguar








maltese tiger








Aye-aye








melanistic tiger (didnt think these existed but what a beast! )








hyacinth macaw (beautiful!)








Never gonna happen except maybe the hyacinth macaw : victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Penguin.


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

dont know, most of the pets i want i intend on getting!
prob killer whale, deffo cant get one, but wish i could.


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

My dream pets would be.. (The ones of the top of my head anyway)










And










EDIT:


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Cillah said:


> My dream pets would be.. (The ones of the top of my head anyway)
> 
> image
> 
> ...


lol whats the first pic looks like a radioactive mouse


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

rum&coke said:


> lol whats the first pic looks like a radioactive mouse


That's a Fennec Fox!


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Cillah said:


> That's a Fennec Fox!


Awww its cute but weird cute , I like it


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

A Binturong!!!

I got to hold a young one during work experience at a zoo and fell in love! :flrt:


----------



## dwm123456 (Dec 16, 2008)

african hunting dogs


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

Erm a platypus but they die in a couple of years in captivity so thats a big no









Or a fennec fox









Or a slow loris









Only the fennec fox is realistic sadly


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

My Dream Pets:

An Orangutan.










A Tarsier.


----------



## RachieValo (Mar 24, 2010)

right now cos i cant find one atm, it wud have to be jungle jaguar carpet python, ive been searching for ages, cant wait to get one lolol

but out of pets i know i cant get lol
a white tiger
fennic fox
or a penguin
there all so cutee:flrt:

lmaoo at the radioactive mousee, that really got me pmfsl :lol2:


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

i think a giraffe as they are great animals, but i could easily give you a WHOLE list of my dream animals :lol2:


----------



## pluryhb (Dec 26, 2009)

sorry i dont think i could give you just ONE animal,i would LOVE a santuary haven for every animal alive to keep them all safe and away from nasty people,but that will never happen. so......white tiger and koala and possum and warty pig and headgehogs and lots more :whistling2:


----------



## pixie dust (Jul 24, 2009)

As with i think everyone i have a long list, but the dream animals i would love to own are a Coatimundi , Ring-tailed Lemur, Snow Leopard and a Beluga whale..

I worked with the first three on work experience and fell in love with them :flrt:


----------



## Callia (Aug 8, 2009)

A bear, most types to be honest as I am bear obsessed but the Brown/Grizzly would be top of my list :flrt:
I will own Fennec foxes in the next few years so for the moment they are my dream.


----------



## angelserz (Apr 15, 2010)

☠c.moore☠;5407968 said:


> I'm actually lucky enough to own my favourite animal
> 
> image


Oh wow they're really cool and CUTE! Where abouts are you from, if you don't mind me asking lol.


----------



## Candice Michelle (Apr 17, 2010)

*A bunch of Seals :flrt:
Or maybe a herd of Zebra.*


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I would have a pair of fennecs if I could. Right now I would settle for a dog but landlady won't allow one of those either. So one cat, 3 snakes, two cresties and soon a frog (amazonian milk frog)


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

i would go for a couple jarvan langars think they are stunning creatures


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

a pidgeon


----------



## Ch+Stewie (Sep 19, 2009)

I'd love a MASSIVE catterpillar that never turned into a butterfly... i'm thinking abour 3 foot long and a nice squishy face! Do they exist??


----------



## gone fishin (Oct 14, 2009)

tasmanian devil or a wolverine or a honey badger


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

I would have a tiger and a salt water croc.


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

Red panda!!!


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

A goldfish


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

I would like a weasel, or maybe a few.
or a skunk
or a hyacinth macaw
or a slow loris
or a hyena
or a cheetah
but I suppose I'll just go to the BTS show next month and buy a wad of new spideys :whistling2:


----------

